# Single Stage DA Polish - First Timer Advice Needed



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Hi All,

Ahead of a Ford show next weekend I've bought a DAS 6 Pro DA polisher with a view to improving the swirls in the paint of my Focus ST. There are also some light scratches but at this stage I'll be happy with just an improvement in those. Due to work and family life, I only have one day to decon, wash and machine polish my car and as this is my first go I think I'll be lucky to get all that done in one day. As a such, my question is about what polish/pad combination I should use for a one stage 'correction'. The pads and polishes I have are as follows:

Menzerna Super Finish 3500 (PO106FA)
Menzerna Medium Cut 2200 (PO 234)

Menzerna Polishing Pad
Menzerna Finishing Pad

My paint isn't _that_ bad and I understand that best practice is to start with the lightest touch combination first. Do you guys think I should just go over the car with the 3500 and finishing pad? I just wonder if this will simply buff the paint up nicely but not even touch the swirls. Any other suggestions of pad/polish combinations?

For your reference, I've also bought a PDG and have consistent paint depth of around 145-150 microns over the car. I also have a spare body panel for an initial practice.

Any thoughts and tips will be gratefully received?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just go over it with Menzerna 2200 with the polishing pad should remove the swirls but practice first and hone in on your polishing skills first.

If you feel that it's still showing some of the deeper scratches and swirls then you can always go over the car with a glaze whic will fill some of swirls then just use whatever LSP you've got.


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Cool, to be honest the company I bought the gear from suggested that combination also. Not having done this before though I didn't know that combination would need a further refining polish?


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Anyone able to give an idea as to how long it will likely take me to DA my Focus? I will definitely only be making one pass. I'm just growing a little anxious that I'll not be able to do the machine polishing part in an afternoon, although it's not a big car...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't expect perfect results- but any polishing will make your car look better so just calculate how much time you will need to apply your lsp, the rest of the time available can be divided across your panels including Wipe down. Concentrate on bonnet, boot and top of wings/doors if necessary as they are the most noticeable panels Imo


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

As a novice you want all the odds on your side, working under time pressure is not one of them!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

G.Fraser said:


> ..... I will definitely only be making one pass.....


With Menzerna polishes, one pass will not be enough. The polish needs to be broken down to give best results. If time is heavily constrained then focus on doing a few panels well. Your car does not care if the panels are polished over several sessions


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Fully agree with the above 2 posts.

This is an enjoyable hobby, not the workhouse. 

IMHO the most effective way to make someone mess up is to put them under a tight time pressure. Watch something like Professional Masterchef and you'll see people who make their living cooking food making simple errors that when they look back they spot instantly but didn't at the time because they were too "rushed" in the process.

You need to be able to get a feel for how the polish is working, how much to use, what speeds and pressure to use etc. etc. etc. and this comes from research (us :wave::thumb: reading, watching videos etc.) doing and reflecting.

Far better to take plenty of time working on, say, the bonnet because the knowledge and understanding you'll gain will make the next panel that bit easier/quicker/better.

As the Junkman says "Technique trumps product every time" and technique has to be learnt.

Let us know how you get on and post a few before/after pics.

All the best with it.

Andy.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

i would allow a weekend as the prep to get the car ready to polish can take 6 hours including taping up.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

As others have mentioned, it'll be virtually impossible to do in the time frame you have, especially with Menz polishes as they take a while to break down. 
If you really are that short of time, I'd suggest using some sort of pre wax cleaner/glaze for the show on the weekend. Use Blackfire GEP on the finishing pad and you'll be surprised how much it reduces the appearance of the swirls (there's a great thread in the showroom where Stangalang used this combo on a Boxter I believe and the difference is huge). As it's a filler and cleaner rather than abrasive, you can do one pass and as long as it's worked in properly, this will be much quicker than if you had to break down the Menz polish. Then top this with whatever wax/LSP you want. 
Get the show out of the way and then properly polish over a series of evenings/days doing a panel or two at a time with the polishing pad/P0234 combo.


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Firstly I must apologise, for some reason I hadn't set this thread up to send me notifications of replies, so I've only just read your responses!

In the end, I never made got my chance to try out my DA for various family reasons. I've a Friday booked off next month for some detailing time though and I will bear in mind all of your comments. I think it's a good idea to perhaps just focus on a few panels, such as the bonnet, and see how I get on. As a guide, how long would you guys anticipate would take to polish a bonnet?

Just for clarity, when I referred to a single pass earlier, what I really meant was a single stage correction, having watched numerous videos I realise polish takes a few 'passes' to break down. My fault for using the terminology incorrectly! 

Thanks again for all of your responses and apologies again for my slow response!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

Hope the family issues are all OK now.

To just polish the bonnet (after you've done the prep with snow foam/washing etc.etc.) I'd set aside a good hour.

Maybe it won't take that long before you're happy with the results BUT you'll feel much better for finishing "early" rather than thinking "...I'm getting close to the time I thought it would take so I need to push on now..."

It may be worth taping up the edges. Probably not necessary if you're being nice and careful and steady and using a DA but for the sake of a couple of minutes it will give you a bit of piece of mind. 

Take it easy.

Good Luck.

Looking forward to the before/after photos.

Andy.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Hello mate, 

I'm in the same boat as yourself, only really got a day for polishing, and a complete rookie using chemical guys hex logic pads and menzerna polish.

Looks good advice to aim for one panel but if you find more time move onto the roof or boot, not forgetting wax or sealant. 

Let us know how you get on with the polish and any tips. I'm due to run mine on Tuesday after work which I'm only doing the boot lid and then again Saturday, which I hope to get the bonnet and front quarters done.

Sam


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Cool, thanks again guys and I will update in due course! Appreciate the indication of time frame, that will be useful as a rule of thumb.

Family is fine, my son was poorly before hence change of plans, nothing serious though and all ok now 

I've out back my DA day by a week as I need to get my rear bumper sprayed after someone kindly reversed into me in a car park. Apparently it's best to leave fresh paint for several weeks before polishing and/or adding LSP. At least it's one less panel to worry about...


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Sam534 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I'm in the same boat as yourself, only really got a day for polishing, and a complete rookie using chemical guys hex logic pads and menzerna polish.
> 
> ...


Good luck Sam, let me know how you get on. Sounds like you'll be having a go before me so I look forward to hearing how easy and straightforward it all is! :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

G.Fraser said:


> Good luck Sam, let me know how you get on. Sounds like you'll be having a go before me so I look forward to hearing how easy and straightforward it all is! :buffer::thumb:


Ill be sure to let you know!:thumb::buffer:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi both,

As virgin newbies may I suggest you concentrate on the "feel" of what you're doing.

How much pressure does what to the feel of the the machine and to the pad working the polish?

When does the pad stop spinning?

What happens to cause the pad to stop spinning (curves? edges? pressure?).

How many blobs of polish and when?

What result do you get after 1 pass? 2 passes? etc.etc.

What changes when you clean the pad or put a fresh one on?

We can offer help, support and advice but it's you holding the DA. :buffer::thumb:

The more comfortable and intimate :argie: you get with the the machine and process the easier and more effective you'll be.

Very soon you'll "know" to change the pressure, add polish, clean the pad etc. to get the results you're looking for and that comes from knowing what things you're feeling and looking for.

The very best of luck with it.

Andy.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi both,
> 
> As virgin newbies may I suggest you concentrate on the "feel" of what you're doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy I guess its a case of learn by doing! :buffer:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yep. 

Remember to always start with the least aggressive polish/pad combination.

If something goes awry it's very unlikely to inflict serious damage but it will probably take a fair amount of time to see anything happening.

Much better that than going gung ho and looking at a respray because of a slip up.

Enjoy yourselves. :buffer::thumb:

Andy.


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

I had the opportunity of trying out my DA on a scrap wing today. Really pleased with how it went. It felt pretty comfortable plus reassuring following PDG measurements that I wasn't taking too much paint off. I experimented with different pad and polish combos (lightest first), it was reassuring that the medium pad and Menz 2200 didn't do anything scary!

I don't have any exciting 50/50 shots as paint on the panel was actually in pretty good nick, i'st also a flat colour of a pretty boring hue! Can't complain though as it was free. Anyway, I'm almost relieved that the practice went so well and glad I did it before tackling my car. I'm pretty confident now that as long as I'm careful I should be ok. Roll on Friday week for my day off with the DA!:buffer:


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

I also had the chance! I just went straight in on the bonnet. Made a couple of silly mistakes, lifted the polisher while spinning at one point and slinged polish all over the place.

Found the menzerna polish very challenging to remove, kept smearing, still have bits in places other than the bonnet. I was using their polish remover which did help still was difficult. In hindsight I think I need to cover the rest of the car with something, any advice?

Didn't get any pictures after as it got very bright and struggled to get a decent image. Think I got 60% though. Was fun! I'll be giving it another go next weekend perhaps on my boot lid


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Nice one mate, sounds like a good start! What Polish and pad did you use?


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

I used green hex logic pad, tried with menz 4000 (old 3500) and that took some swirls but not all so went with 2500 and did the bonnet in 4 sections. Did 4 passes on each but I didn't have a good enough inspection light, so I'm ordering a Cree led torch. But it meant I didn't see the holograms I left. So next time I'll try 6 passes and I'll have to use a finishing polish on the bonnet.


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Just as an update, after being delayed due to weather I finally got to use my DA on Friday, as well as finishing off yesterday as I still had to abort thanks to rain stopping play! Quite frustrating but Ford Fair is next weekend so it was my last chance! Got a lot on this coming week but will try and grab some photos. It's not a full detail (i.e. Glass, tyres etc) as I'll be doing some mile this week and will add the finishing touches next Saturday before the show.

Just a quick summary of my thoughts as I learned a lot doing it:

- I was pleased that had it not been for the rain I could've washed, decontaminated, clayed, DA'd (single stage correction) and applied LSP in one 8 hour day. This is working on my 3 door Focus which was in pretty good nick, the clay bar didn't lift much. 

- The DA wasn't as scary as I initially thought. It's pretty easy to handle, I think as long as you respect it, are careful and prep well then everything will be fine.

- I ended up using Menz 2200 with a Menz polishing pad. Using my PDG I was removing a very safe amount of paint, which was re-assuring. On reflection I could've done with a bit more cut, particularly on the bonnet, but hey-ho I wouldn't have had time for a finishing polish. Maybe next year. I might even just use a polish with more cut just on the bonnet at a later date.

- I think there's white polish residue in the tiny bonnet stone chips. I was under pressure to apply LSP before it rained and it was only later when researching on here I realised what it was and now I've sealed it in, d'oh! I've ordered some IPA and distilled water, hopefully this will let me remove the LSP locally and remove this residue? Any advice here welcome.

- My neighbours think I'm mad.

Overall it was a very satisfying process and I am really pleased with the results. I just really hope it's sunny next weekend so I can admire my handy work at Ford Fest!


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

A few quick iPhone pics:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Give yourself a pat on the back bud, your car looks great and them beads look great:thumb: just hope the weather plays bal for you:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

G.Fraser said:


> - I think there's white polish residue in the tiny bonnet stone chips. I was under pressure to apply LSP before it rained and it was only later when researching on here I realised what it was and now I've sealed it in, d'oh! I've ordered some IPA and distilled water, hopefully this will let me remove the LSP locally and remove this residue? Any advice here welcome.


IPA works as a degreaser to remove polishing oils, but it's more or less hopeless at removing applied, cured wax.

You want some panel wipe for this really - in a pinch you could use tar remover (although that would need rinsing off) or as an alternative, lighter fuel on an MF.


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Chongo, appreciate that as it was a lot of work!

Thanks for the tip Steelghost. After sleeping on it it's not that bad really. I reckon I'll just put up with it until the LSP eventually wears off and give it a little hand polish in the local area to get rid of the residue, if it's still there by then. Lesson learned for next time!


----------

